
America’s Most Unlikely Energy Project Is Rising from a Louisiana Bayou - tim_sw
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-09-02/america-s-most-unlikely-energy-project-is-rising-from-a-louisiana-bayou
======
Animats
Oh, they finally got that LNG terminal turned around from import to export.
I'd heard that was in the works, but hadn't followed up.

This is way better than flaring off natural gas, which is happening in North
Dakota on a scale so large it lights up the area like a major city and can be
seen easily from orbit.[1] About 27% of North Dakota natural gas is being
flared off, which is embarrassing.

[1] [http://www.ceres.org/industry-initiatives/oil-and-gas/gas-
fl...](http://www.ceres.org/industry-initiatives/oil-and-gas/gas-flares-from-
space)

~~~
hga
If you don't let people build new pipelines....

The more conspiracy minded note that Berkshire Hathaway is benefiting mightily
from this:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=berkshire+hathaway+railroad+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=berkshire+hathaway+railroad+oil)

~~~
whoiskevin
New pipelines are not the answer and never have been. Allowing companies to
turn the landscape into a waste land of pipelines is not some answer. I think
a lot more people would get educated about pipelines if we started proposing
running them through San Francisco and New York and I for one would like to
see that happen since new pipelines are supposedly such a great economic
boost.

~~~
ac29
A couple people posted natural gas pipelines in NYC, here's the bay area:
[https://www.kqed.org/assets/pdf/news/NG%20pipeline_Bay%20Are...](https://www.kqed.org/assets/pdf/news/NG%20pipeline_Bay%20Area.pdf)

Natural gas pipelines most certainly run though major cities.

------
protomyth
There is a whole 200 mile difference between the distance of ND to LA then PA
to LA, so why is it "far away North Dakota"? I'm betting its going to easier
to get from ND than PA.

------
raldi
Paging mods for title change

